# Brown Sugar Stout



## Silver (18/9/10)

Reasonably new to the game, but lovin it so far. I intend to put down a Coopers Stout with BE1 1kg and perhaps 500g brown sugar. Also thinking 1 carb drop per 750 ml bottle to keep gas down. Reason for BE1 was packaging said, creamier head. I experimented on a couple of Coles draught kits @ $4-50 each 1 with 1kg dextrose and other with 1 kg brown sugar. Brown sugar draught came out with much smaller bubbles and i thought this might be nice in a stout. Could not find any examples in the forum of stout and brown sugar. If anyone else has done something similar please let me know how it turned out
Cheers


----------



## mwd (18/9/10)

I have used raw sugar in stout and also CSR treacle. Treacle adds a distinctive molasses flavour to the brew so brown sugar should give a lighter molasses taste Raw sugar is cheaper and only adds next to nothing molasses wise. Keep to a maximum of 500gm per 23 litres unless you are after high alcohol beer.

1 x Can Stout
1Kg Dry or Liquid malt
500gm Brown Sugar

Even better substitute the malt for a can of Dark Ale and make a cracking toucan.

Very much doubt that sugar content will affect the bubble size either way. Usually longer bottle time makes the head and bubble get smaller and more compact IMO.


----------



## Muggus (19/9/10)

As far as flavour adding goes, i've found brown sugar doesn't give a great deal, unless you add alot. The problem is adding alot is that it'll all ferment out boosting the alcohol up significantly but leaving the beer drier with less body, which is something you should be looking for in your stout.
As Tropical Brews mentioned, 500g is about the most you want, and some extra malt extract rather than BE1 for more body will help. 
Personally, rather than using just normal brown sugar, i'd go with DARK brown sugar...higher mollasses content, has very distinct earthy richness to it, and 500g should be a bit of difference in your beer. Or if you wanna go nuts...get some treacle or mollasses...but be sure to use a bit less (100-200g tops)


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/10)

I put 500g brown sugar in a brown ale for a case swap and it turned out nice. If you want to use a heap of brown and don't want the beer too dry you could maybe get 500g of dark crystal malt and steep it in hot water for an hour, strain into a stockpot then boil for 10 mins to kill any bugs and pour that into your fermenter - should go well in a stout and give it a bit more caramel and body. If you want to go to that trouble. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silver (19/9/10)

Thanks for the comments, gives me some alternatives for my next stout which wont be far away. Have to be prepared for xmas... Ho Ho Ho


----------



## felten (20/9/10)

like muggus said, brown sugar is just plain old white refined sugar with molasses added, so if you want a molasses flavour then add molasses!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/9/10)

If you want some interesting flavours - then try the following (I've done a dark ale (I used less roasted grain to produce a less bitter result for others) and many many stouts):

If you want a bigger body, see if you can obtain some steeping grains that will add that extra punch to your stout.

Cherries - those big jars at ALDI are perfect for it and I find that honey does give a smoother palate (I only used 200g).

If you like a little spice, pop in a few cloves, cardamom pods, star anise - it really gives a nice flavour hit.

And finally, if you want to add bucket loads of molasses or brown sugar (Mandatory for my stouts) and don't want uncle bob perving down SWMBO's bra when he is pickled on your good home made stout - use a less attenuating yeast. I have used a dry windsor yeast, and ended up with 4% beer with so much flavour and a good thick body. Final Gravity was 1.020 and I ended up with friends and family drinking most of my last batch on me.

Good luck, hope this helps.

Goomba


----------



## Denny (22/9/10)

Im about to bottle a stout after 8 days in the fermenter - and interested to hear the 1 carb drop in a long neck idea. I was intending to go the equivalent of 2 carb drops (a slightly heaped teaspoon of dextrose by my calcs) and even then i dont think its going to be carbed enough. I not game to go for anymore as I dont want to explode vintage bottles...


----------



## mje1980 (22/9/10)

Silver said:


> Reasonably new to the game, but lovin it so far. I intend to put down a Coopers Stout with BE1 1kg and perhaps 500g brown sugar. Also thinking 1 carb drop per 750 ml bottle to keep gas down. Reason for BE1 was packaging said, creamier head. I experimented on a couple of Coles draught kits @ $4-50 each 1 with 1kg dextrose and other with 1 kg brown sugar. Brown sugar draught came out with much smaller bubbles and i thought this might be nice in a stout. Could not find any examples in the forum of stout and brown sugar. If anyone else has done something similar please let me know how it turned out
> Cheers




I always under carb my bottles. It always seems to carb up, and im not stressed about bottle bombs. I usually brew UK ales, so the carb ends up just right. 4g per litre ( from memory, could be wrong ).


----------

